# vm_page_alloc_contig not present in FreeBSD 7?



## ajshipley (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to port a 6.3 driver to 7.2 and I previously had a call to vm_page_alloc_contig as follows:


```
vm_offset_t align = 8;
return (vm_page_alloc_contig(size,0,0xFFFFFFFF,align,0));
```

But it appears that function call is no longer in 7.2.  Can somebody suggest an alternate call and syntax which would accomplish the same thing?

Thanks.


----------

